# Vorsprung International 2023



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Will the forum be hosting a club stand at all?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Not that I am aware of but you could set up a group meet-up if you would like here:









Audi TT Forum


A forum community dedicated to Audi TT owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.ttforum.co.uk





Jeff


----------

